# Nice Tiger



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

[attachment=0:35z9a0cw]tiger trout.jpg[/attachment:35z9a0cw]

Caught by my brother in-law. He says it weighed 7.5 lbs, not sure how long.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

dang that is HUGE, congrats


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dang thats a nice fish... Any clue on what water?


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

That is one sweet tiger. It's too bad that you choose to post on this forum. Other forums that would have gone at least 12lbs... :roll: 

Seriously though that is a good looking fish. Congrats to your Bro-in-Law on the catch!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

That's much too good of fish to just be "nice." That thing is incredible!


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya I agree, That is a phenomenal fish :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

troutgass said:


> That is one sweet tiger. It's too bad that you choose to post on this forum. Other forums that would have gone at least 12lbs... :roll:
> 
> Seriously though that is a good looking fish. Congrats to your Bro-in-Law on the catch!


Haha
I cant believe he is holding it like that!! :roll: Grow up dude, that fish probably died right after this! Hahaha JK, congrats you him on the monster fish!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy nice fish. Any details as to what it bit and where?

i am still waiting for my 8lber.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Not entirely sure on the water. He said it was in a stream near Fillmore. I can't imagine that beast coming out of a "stream", but thats what he told me. Not familiar with the area, but I am fairly sure it is near fishlake????


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it just me...?? Or does that thing look more like a brown than a tiger? :idea: :?: 

Very nice fish.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just you  Nice lookin tiger!


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

wow, that is one awesome looking fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's a beast. Nice catch.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I always like some tiger porn, thanks for sharing!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

lehi said:


> Is it just me...?? Or does that thing look more like a brown than a tiger? :idea: :?:
> 
> Very nice fish.


Click the picture to enlarge it. I think it's just you cuz it looks like a Tiger to me... :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ah yes, now i see. :lol:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice fish, young feller. :shock: 

Darkest tiger I ever done did see...


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*droooooooooling* nice fish.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I had to enlarge it to Lehi. That is a **** fine fish. Well somewhere between Fillmore and Fishlake, thats only a couple hundred square miles. When someone figures it out PM me :shock: , JK :lol:


----------

